# Amplificador Mosfet Apex HV23



## vargasmongo3435 (Ago 27, 2014)

Voy a dejarles informacion de este amplificador diseñado por el señor Miles y tratare de no saltar el tema y que sea solo de este Apex HV23, ya llevo mas o menos casi 4 años practicando el software de Sprint Layout 5 y 6 so me he tomado la oportudnidad de le llamo "re-dibujarlos"
a una vercion mas moderna en el sentido de visualisacion, el proposito aprender a revivir cirquitos que bregan bien y que son famosos por ejemplo ya he hecho 3 tipos de PCB por los pasados 3 años y estoy muy satisfecho con los resultados esta ves tratare de que no sean muy complicados y se vean el numero de pieza en el para asi fasilitar la que quiera hacerlo y aprender estoy de lo amplificacion de audio que es mi tema favorito, pues por ahora les dejo estas images y esquematico del Apex HV23, todavia lo estoy revisando tan pronto lo termine dejare la data de PDF y tambien la de Sprint Layout 6 para los que quieran tenerla y compartirla,

por favor esta data "datos" es para uso privado no para que lo usen para venefisiarse monetariamente yo lo hago de gratis y lo comparto para ustedes asi como aqui hay muchos buenos aportes yo quiero hacer lo mismo en agradecimiento pot todos los que han aportado muchas gracias 

ATTN
Juan


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 27, 2014)

*FogoSugerencia:*

¿ Por que no creas un tema *exclusivo* para los diseños de Mile Slavkovic ?


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Ago 27, 2014)

Bueno si Fogonazo figurate es una buena idea crees que seria mejor abrir una nueva o sigo aca ? que tal si le pongo *Amplificadores Mile Slavkovic * ? 

ATTN
Juan


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 28, 2014)

vargasmongo3435 dijo:


> Bueno si Fogonazo figurate es una buena idea crees que seria mejor abrir una nueva o sigo aca ? que tal si le pongo *Amplificadores Mile Slavkovic * ?
> 
> ATTN
> Juan


O se podría colocar. además el nick, por ejemplo: _*"Amplificadores ApexAudio de Mile Slavkovic"*_


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Ago 28, 2014)

a pues esta bien  voy a organizar mi trabajos de el y le voy a poner ese titulo que escogistes suena bien 

ATTN


----------

